# Solved: Removing 'Local Area Connection' Icon From System Tray



## TW.87 (Dec 30, 2005)

I always have the 'Local Area Connection' icon (the two little screens and the red cross) icon in my system tray. All I would like to do is remove it from displaying there, as it's not active. Can anyone help with this?


----------



## Charliesmomu (Jan 23, 2005)

Open network connections. Right click and select 'properties' of your connection and on the general tab at the bottom there are two check boxes for 'show icon in notification area when connected' and 'notify me when this connection has limited or no connectivity' 
UNcheck these two boxes.
Jules


----------



## TW.87 (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks for the reply!

I'd already done that, but the icon is still there. Do you know what else I can try to stop it from displaying?

Thank you for your help, too.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

This may help. No guarantees! 

Right click on an empty part of the taskbar and select 'Properties.' In the Notificaction area (bottom part of Taskbar tab) click on Customise ... . Assuming your icon appears there, click on it and select the behavior that you prefer (always hide?).


----------



## TW.87 (Dec 30, 2005)

That works, but only in part. It will hide, but it will then display the little arrow icon to enable the icon to be shown again, and the display settings for 'Always Hide' seem to constantly change upon restart.

Is there a registery trick, or anything similar, that would remove the icon?

Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## xavier2 (Feb 14, 2006)

Double click the icon which takes you into network connections. Right click the connection with the red cross. Select disable.


----------



## TW.87 (Dec 30, 2005)

That did the trick! Thank you for that.


----------



## deannicholas (Nov 1, 2007)

I have the same problem, and can disable the LAN, but every time I reboot or start my pc it loads it back up again, any ideas?


----------



## Mnurlan (Feb 9, 2009)

TW.87 said:


> I always have the 'Local Area Connection' icon (the two little screens and the red cross) icon in my system tray. All I would like to do is remove it from displaying there, as it's not active. Can anyone help with this?


All suggested solutions are wrong - it doesn't work that way. The only viable solution is to right click on My Computer Icon, then go to Properties, then to Device Manager then disable the network card - that's all. Cheers .

Nurlan from Kazakhstan


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Disabling the connection, as *xavier2 *stated, does work.

And now I'm closing this Solved and nearly two year old thread.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I guess we get the last word?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes, we get the last word on this one.  Usually I'm not so emphatic but the OP said it worked and I use that "solution" about 99% of the time on my Dell laptop


----------

